# Zero Friction glove



## Tab373 (Aug 12, 2014)

This week i bought 2 zero friction gloves. I made the change from Footjoy all weather gloves.The glove is a 1 size fits all and I generally wear a large glove but I found the fit snug and comfortable.  Quality feels top notch.bought the gloves for Â£10 each and so far so good. A great colour option is also available. Purchased 1 white and 1 green glove but other colours are available.have only used the white glove so far and have no issues with the glove ie with slipping or twisting. A great glove IMO


----------



## DCB (Aug 12, 2014)

Zero friction golf glove  what's the point of wearing it then


----------



## Tab373 (Aug 12, 2014)

DCB said:



			Zero friction golf glove  what's the point of wearing it then 

Click to expand...

Haha just the name of company. Bit like footjoy for a glove.


----------



## DaveM (Aug 15, 2014)

Not sure I like the " one size fits all".


----------



## Tab373 (Aug 15, 2014)

Like I said I normally wear a large glove and this fit my hand very well. Stretches/ moulds to the hand well.


----------



## DaveM (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah but I need a small glove. I can't see how the same size glove can fit both extremes.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 15, 2014)

One size fits all usually means one size fits the majority but not those at the extremes. Still a bit pricey for what they are so will be interesting to here a longer term report. Will take something special for me to move away from Sciflex as my main choice.


----------

